# does anyone know how to make breakfalls palm hands stronger?



## thepanjr (Apr 26, 2005)

Im not from judo but there is apart where i have top fall in a kata.Does anyone know a may to make palm stronger so that wheni fall i do prevent shock into my hands? I think you judo artists are more experienced beacuse you guys do breakfalls and fliping stuff. That's why im asking. thanks for your help.Would falling on mats help train hands for brekfalls and falls.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 26, 2005)

It's not a matter of making the palm of the slap out hand stronger it's a matter of timing.  Remember, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction.  When the slapping hand strikes the ground it transfers force to the mat, the mat returns the same amount of force to the slapping hand.  So, as soon as your hand strikes the mat it should be retracted (as if the mat were red hot).  This will keep the energy coming back from the mat from stinging the slapping hand.  I'm not sure what the kata that you're doing calls for as far as placement of the hand after the slap but you should be able to retract the hand far enough off of the floor to avoid the pain.


----------



## Posiview (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm note sure what you mean.  When we breakfall we fall, our palms and forearms hit the mat at the same time.


----------



## mj_lover (Apr 27, 2005)

same here. the only way to get good at them, and toughen yourself up, is to do many breakfalls.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2005)

Cup your hands a little.  Slapping your palm flat can damage your hand, wrist, elbow, fingers ....


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 27, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> Im not from judo but there is apart where i have top fall in a kata.Does anyone know a may to make palm stronger so that wheni fall i do prevent shock into my hands? I think you judo artists are more experienced beacuse you guys do breakfalls and fliping stuff. That's why im asking. thanks for your help.Would falling on mats help train hands for brekfalls and falls.




Like they said. Let your hands rebound or bounce off the ground. Don't let them hit and stick to the ground.


----------



## Schtankybampo (Apr 27, 2005)

If your hand and forearm hit the mat at say, 100 miles per hour- they should rebound up off the mat at 200 miles per hour. Treat the mat like it's hot.

(I made those speeds up for the purposes of simplicity. I have never had my hands clocked while doing a breakfall.)

~m~


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks ill think the mat is hot. Ill try to hit the ground atr the sametime and farther away.now i get what you people are saying.thanks agian.


----------

